

Regular-expression derivatives reexamined - jules
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/turon/re-deriv.pdf

======
fadmmatt
Here's a short implementation (with explanation) in Scheme:

[http://matt.might.net/articles/implementation-of-regular-
exp...](http://matt.might.net/articles/implementation-of-regular-expression-
matching-in-scheme-with-derivatives/)

------
gnosis
I wonder how many of the HN members who vote up highly technical articles like
this actually read them.

~~~
jules
The real hackers perhaps ;)

I think there are many computer science students on HN. They have been taught
the standard but complicated Regex -> NFA -> DFA -> Minimal DFA construction
in school. Generating almost optimal DFA's directly from regex by simple
pattern matching on the structure of the regex may appeal to these students.

Anyway, I personally get much more out of technical articles than "fluff"
philosophizing articles.

